# assembly manual



## Danla (Feb 13, 2018)

Does anyone know the correct way to assemble the core support mounts on a 67? My new assembly manual is terrible! I can't tell if the large rubber goes on top of the support or the bottom. And does the sleeve go thru the bottom rubber? I also received two rubber donuts with the kit, but the hole isn't large enough to go thru the steel sleeve. What are they for? Any ideas? And another thing.....I can't see the pics of the assembly of the seals for an AC car. I have new seals and the metal that they get stapled to, but there isn't a good view or explanation of how they attach to the inner fenders or core support.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

... if you are looking for the correct OE style bushing/insulator show in this factory dia, they are avail;


----------



## Danla (Feb 13, 2018)

*core support*

Thanks Jr. That's the pic I was looking for. I got my manual through Ames. Is there another source that has a better one? I just looked online a little, but didn't find anything yet.


----------

